# New Pinstriping brush in production



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Some of you pinstripers on here (new, old or soon to be stripers) might remember some of my posts in the "future pinstripers" thread. I thought you might like to know I teamed up with Mack Brush Co. to recreate a favorite brush of mine and many other stripers out there. My brush of choice was the Cosmos then renamed Davinci 700 long liner.. These were serious German brushes that commanded price of $21.. then $27.. ten $35.. and finally $45 from the late Sid Moses (RIP old buddy) Sid was the only west coast distributor of these brushes.. But lately Davinci dropped the 701 and combined it's shape with the 700.. totally screwed up a nice brush and on top of that priced it waaay out of range.. Someone on this board found them from an ebay seller in the UK.. but after buying 10 at a price of $20ea and getting a 700 longliner / 701 (for curves) hybrid I'd had enough.. 

So I worked with them to come up with a specialized longliner brush that also was great for curves as the old Davinci's once were.. We refined this brush and I have had the last and final prototype here for a couple weeks now and just Monday they were put into production.. This really is a highly refined striping brush... But before you start thinking "ya right he just wants to make a buck".. chill out.. I'm not making anything off these.. they will be available through Mack brush co. www.mackbrush.com and their distributors only... 

What's in it for me? I'm able to get a favorite old brush of mine and a lot of other old timers out there remade and not for the foolish prices we had been paying for years now.. Don't get me wrong... $45 for a brush that will make you thousands is a deal no matter how you slice it.. Mack believes these will be in the $20 range... and as an added bonus they decided to call it a Peewee 800 as well.. Heres a photo of Sample #4 that is in production,, should be out on the market in about 6 weeks or so.. These are the shit... Ask anybody who ever used a decent DaVinci 700


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Just by looking at the picture I can't tell by the shape of it that it executes the work beautifully... Thank you for your contribution Peewee... I'll definitely be ordering one of these puppies


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks! Be sure to put it to the test when you get one.. It's very versatile..


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Just by looking at the picture I can't tell by the shape of it that it executes the work beautifully... Thank you for your contribution Peewee... I'll definitely be ordering one of these puppies


 If you need a FREE canvas to test that new brush on the Delta 88 is available:tongue:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ill have to give one a go next time im ordering supplies.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

These won't be available for about 6 more weeks or so..., I post it here because I know paint jobs on here tend to have many long lines and their share of designs as well., I will update this when they hit Mack's website etc.. and comment of course ..


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Congradulation Peewee. My good friend Eddie "ET" Torres had a signiture brush made by Mack Co. and I'm sure you're as exiceted as he was. I've used the Handover long liners from pinstriper.com and love them for long lines. How are these different?


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

First and foremost I was NOT looking for a signature brush.. I was merely looking to fill a void that had been created by Davinci and their 700 series brush.. But when Chris at Mack Brush finally put it on me to name this brush I was at odds with it.. I'm not one to run around and self promote nor am I the type to run around thinking I'm the best.. Truthfully I'm a working guy like most of us out there.. I have a day job For a Mercedes dealer and have always had a day job since I started striping in '77.. I do this for simple economics.. Am I a lessor candidate to help develop a striping brush? Who knows.. Who cares.. 

So when Chris put it on me to name it I conferred with a few trusted individuals in the trade and fellow stripers I've slung a little paint with (Bugs, Jeff Crank, Real Ralph, Tbonz to name a few).. They all agreed on one thing.. Fuck it! Name it the Peewee brush or some shit.. they all said the same thing.. "you worked with Mack to get it made"..... So I was back on the phone with Mack Brush and we decided on the Peewee 800.. Why 800? Because the 700 series was a damn good brush and we feel this brush is one better... so 800 it is (they really want a number on their brushes for customer ordering purposes).. and "Peewee LongLiner" was just to fuckin' long.. lol! 

In a nutshell it's cut like the vintage Cosmos/Davinci longliners with a longer hair length they rolls up on the end in "butterknife" fashion.. Enabling it to carry more paint without the fatter belly.. Yet also having the feel of a Mack Blue wrap series 10.. The brass ferule keeps the hairs in shape and makes for a more consistant brush no matter how many they make... Think about it.. look at a card full of Blue wrap series 10 brushes and the first thing you notice is that no two are tied the same.. ya, close... but not the same.. Again I gain nothing off the sales of these when they hit the market.. But I gain having these made like they once were.. and if they sell what people request it will open the doors for more artists/stripers to request the brushes that were once available days ago.. A lot of newcomers think a brush is a brush.. but do this for an extended time and you will gravitate to one that just works better than the others.. 

Well so much for the boring stuff.. If you choose to get one I hope it works for ya.. I'm just glad the Mack takes the time to listen to the peeps that use their products.. I just wish OneShot listened to us


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

[/QUOTE]So when Chris put it on me to name it I conferred with a few trusted individuals in the trade and fellow stripers I've slung a little paint with (Bugs, Jeff Crank, Real Ralph, Tbonz to name a few).. They all agreed on one thing.. Fuck it! Name it the Peewee brush or some shit.. they all said the same thing.. "you worked with Mack to get it made"..... So I was back on the phone with Mack Brush and we decided on the Peewee 800.. Why 800? Because the 700 series was a damn good brush and we feel this brush is one better... so 800 it is (they really want a number on their brushes for customer ordering purposes).. and "Peewee LongLiner" was just to fuckin' long.. lol! 
Well so much for the boring stuff.. If you choose to get one I hope it works for ya.. I'm just glad the Mack takes the time to listen to the peeps that use their products.. I just wish OneShot listened to us [/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: I probably would have told ya the same thing! Thanks for the work that you put into these for everyones benefit. Are these made of blue squirrel and not kazan? Either way I'll try them out when they become available.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

They are Blue Squirrel


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx for the info bro, I'll have to oreder one when they are ready.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 19, 2012)

Just E mailed Mack, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I remembered seeing the davinci at an art store in sonora.. At the time i was just starting out and didnt recognize it as a brand associated with pinstriping and i was turned off by the $40. Price tag.. I'll keep an eye out for the peewee .


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

They're here.. You can order them directly from Mack by emailing [email protected] they come in size 0 and 1


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2013)

Setting the record straight on da Vinci Brushes, made in Germany.
I have been the North American da Vinci importer since 2001, began working with da Vinci in 1998 and was a retail customer at HG Daniels Co. in L.A. previous to 1998.
I sold the brushes to Sid Moses referred to above.
Series 700: This brush has not changed ever. We have never mixed any other hair or changed the shaping. The brush got more expensive beginning in 2002 for two reasons.
First, after 9/11 the dollar lost over 50% of its value against the Euro. The situation today is not much better as the Euro is at 1.33 but for awhile it was at 1.6 against the dollar. Thus, the brush became more expensive. Second and more importantly, pure Kazan, Talahutky & Russian Blue Squirrel hair became far more scarce and much more expensive. At da Vinci, we buy the tails and dress the hair ourselves. To our knowledge, we are the last factory in the world to do this will all our hair. It gives us much greater control of the quality hair we are getting.
Because Squirrel hair got more expensive, we noticed many brands started mixing cheaper Ox hair and many other cheaper hairs into their stripers to control cost. We decided not to do this and weather the storm of the higher price to keep the brushes all pure.
Series 701: This brush has also never changed nor has it ever been discontinued. The shaping and hair are exactly the same as they have always been.
Both brushes are easily purchased on Amazon and many other places on the web.
Here are the links:
Series 700: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-crafts&rh=n:2617941011,k:da vinci series 700
Series 701: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ies+701&rh=n:2617941011,k:da+vinci+series+701
My grandfather and father were personal friends of the Grumbacher family going back to 1924. I hope this clears things up for everyone about da Vinci. Any ?'s send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2013)

da vinci makes other pin stripers as well, all available to buy on the web.
Series 703, 704, 706, 707, 708, 709 as well as a huge line of lettering brushes.
We have new sample packs that can be purchased directly from me at a low price.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

If you remember Greg I contacted you around 2005 to see about buying brushes from you (still have the note with your email and number taped in my cabinet) and you told me that Sid was the man. I had been buying from Sid since the late '90's That being said when I contacted Sid prior to his death he said $45.., lets face it.. $25 is a lot for a striping brush.... $45 is just plain nuts! I'd buy 10 at a time and end up with maybe 3 that looked or were built like the older ones.. Search my posts on this forum and you should find where I sold Davinci's at a price lesser than I paid for them..

Also I have new in the package 700's and used older ones, I'd be glad to send them to ya (or even a photo) to prove the shape went from a butter knife shape to a shape similar to a Grumbacher 1010 

Davinci's were great brushes. But these (in my opinion and others that have used them say they are better). Had they never went up in price or shape being inconsistant I'd probably still be using them.., thanks for stopping by tho...


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Even the photos in the Amazon ads show a 700 Davinci cut like a 701... Which has a shorter belly and cut like a Grumbacher 1010 

Proof... Here's an early 2000's Davinci on the left.. 2 new in the package Davinci 700's.. and my brush side by side.. Davinci lost the butterknife cut (sword shape).. Now it's more like the 701


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

got the brush in my collection i like it!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Emailed them havent heard back.. They dont have it listed on thier site anywhere either


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

You can get them directly from me if you want.. sizes 00-0-1 are $20ea.. $2 shipping.. Email me I take Paypal.. [email protected]


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Sweet.. I'll hit you up next week when i get paid


----------

